# NRW Teich Anlage mit Afro Besatz



## wallerangler (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo, hat einer von euch einen tip für eine gute Teich Anlage mit Afro Besatz in NRW? Nachtangeln sollte möglich sein. Bis auf die Anlage Angel paradies Hochmoor ist mir leider nichts bekannt. Danke schon mal für die Mühe.


----------



## Papamopps (25. Juli 2020)

Je nachdem woher aus NRW... in der Nähe von Köln
Bergheim Zievericher Mühle 









						Angelpark Bergheim
					

Angelpark / Angelteich Bergheim Zievericher Mühle



					www.angelteich-zievericher-muehle.de


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Juli 2020)

Ich glaube der Angelpark Dörenther Klippen besetzt die Dinger auch


----------



## phirania (26. Juli 2020)

Zwilbrock auch


----------



## necropolis (17. August 2020)

So ziemlich jede FTeich Anlage im Hochsommer..


----------

